# Best looking exhaust tip(s)



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

magnaflow dual tipped muffler # 14805









magnaflow also just sells tips as well

http://www.magnaflow.com/02product/02tips.asp


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Id like to go with something along this look.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Check out this link.
http://www.exhaustdirect.ca/DTSport.PDF


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

i had the dts dtm 116 on my mazda and the thing rusted to poop and sounded horrible.

but it is way cheaper


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Ru5ty said:


> i had the dts dtm 116 on my mazda and the thing rusted to poop and sounded horrible.
> 
> but it is way cheaper


So it wasn't the stainless tips? I just was impressed with how many styles of tips they have.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh it's stainless, just not the best quality steel, it lasted about 2 years 

Sent from Ru5ty's galaxy S III


----------

